# Best and Worst James Bond



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Since I am off this week, I am being lazy today and watching the Bond marathon on Spike. I thought I would see who others think is the best and worst James Bond. Here are my picks and why:

Best - Sean Connery (of course), but I think Roger Moore ties.

2nd - Pierce Brosnan - he is so sexy and also carries off the Bond sarcasm so well.

3rd - George Lasby - He made a good Bond, wonder how he would have progressed  if he had done more (for anyone who doesn't recognize the name, he was actually the first James Bond in In Her Majesty's Secret Service)

4th - Daniel Craig - I just can't get used to a blond Bond. He is too dark and brooding, without the Bond charm.

Worst - Timothy Dalton - his are the only Bond movies I don't like. I never watch them.

Can you tell I am trying to put off doing other things?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

It's a beautiful snowy day and our boss said to stay home. Though no pay  so I'm debating on trying to drive in...However I'm watching Golden Eye at the moment myself.

Ok for me: Sean Connery wins hands down. Just looooved him.
Pierce Brosnan would be my second choice
Then Roger Moore
Wasn't hip on Timothy Dalton
Haven't seen one with Daniel Craig yet (can you tell I'm behind) but it's still hard getting over not having Sean Connery since I grew up with him!  

I didn't even realize Spike was having a marathon of Bond today. So now I'll be watching them all while debating on going into work. But then how would I make it home. Ok so it's tea, (can't make it to a coffee shop for a mocha), crossstitch and James Bond!!

theresam


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

1 - Sean Connery 

2 - Pierce Brosnan 

3 - Daniel Craig 

4. Timothy Dalton

I have to re-watch the George Lazenby one - I think I've only seen parts of it and that was long ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Harvey but would put Roger Moore up there with Sean and Pierce.  I think I'd rank the 3 of them 1, 2, 3 but which is which depends on which movie I'm thinking about.

Daniel Craig was not bad in his first Bond movie, haven't seen the new one though I hear it's darker.

Didn't care for Dalton; never saw Lazenby

Speaking of marathons:  Highlander on SciFi on Friday. . . .

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know I'm going to be in the minority, but I'm not a big young Sean Connery fan.  I like him better old.  For Bond, Roger Moore used to be my favorite, but I think I like Pierce Brosnan better now.  Such a hunk!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay my picks are:

1. Sean Connery - can't beat him and never have

2. Pierce Brosnan

3. Roger Moore

4. George Lazenby

5. Timothy Dalton

6. Daniel Craig - too blond and too dark a brooding

I know the original bond in the books was a yin and yang type, but I still like my Bond having fun chasing the bad guys.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm no big fan of Bond, but I do know that my dad prefers Roger Moore above all the others.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Sean Connery
2. Sean Connery
3. Sean Connery
4. Sean Connery
5. Sean Connery
6. Sean Connery

There was only ONE James Bond for me--Sean Connery!  All else were mere imitations (some were worse than others).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sean Connery and Pierce Bronson are my favorite. I don't know that I have seen any of the others.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> I know I'm going to be in the minority, but I'm not a big young Sean Connery fan. I like him better old.


I agree he aged very well! I quite enjoyed him as the elder Dr. Jones. . . .

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I agree he aged very well! I quite enjoyed him as the elder Dr. Jones. . . .
> 
> Ann


Me, too! I also loved him in _The Rock_.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> 1. Sean Connery
> 2. Sean Connery
> 3. Sean Connery
> 4. Sean Connery
> ...


QFT
= qouted for truth

Eric


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sean Connery definitely wins hands down.
Pierce Brosnan number 2 followed by Daniel Craig.

I like the new darker Bond.  More true to the nature of the beast.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, I don't think I have seen a Bond movie with someone other than Sean Connery as James. Shows how much I keep up on these things.

L


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> I know I'm going to be in the minority, but I'm not a big young Sean Connery fan. I like him better old.


As a 12-year-old, I thought Sean Connery was sexy. But he has aged *very* well, indeed, and I love him (and think him *very* sexy) even more as he has aged. I don't know that I particularly think of most bald men as sexy, but I do if it's Sean Connery!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Connery and Moore are my top two. Connery was probably more "realistic" (as such things go!) as a 00-agent, but Moore was more entertaining. 

Timothy Dalton didn't really do anything for me, but I have to confess that I haven't seen all the Bond movies with the other actors, so maybe it's time for us to do a Bond festival on our big TV!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> As a 12-year-old, I thought Sean Connery was sexy. But he has aged *very* well, indeed, and I love him (and think him *very* sexy) even more as he has aged. I don't know that I particularly think of most bald men as sexy, but I do if it's Sean Connery!


Connery has aged well like a fine wine as they say.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> 1. Sean Connery
> 2. Sean Connery
> 3. Sean Connery
> 4. Sean Connery
> ...


What do you mean there were other James Bonds 

Roger Moore was an *ok* Bond, but for me Sean Connery *IS* James Bond!


----------

